# Building stables



## Wiejimmy (30 April 2018)

Hi all,

I am in the process of aquiring planning permission for the conversion of existing field shelter to hay barn and a further stable block for 2- 3 horses. This is on 2.5 acres of agricultural land in yardley gobion south northants (2 seconds outside of milton keynes). 

I will be hoping to sell after i have finished building. The plot has mains water. No electric as yet but i am working on it. 

Value of equestrian land seems to vary massively, just wondering if anyone could give me a rough estimate of value for 2.5 acres with stables and hay barn that has full planning please. Just want to know if it is worth the investment. 

Any info or advice is welcome and thank you in advance! 

Cheers
James


----------



## James-Stephens2014 (18 May 2018)

I would build houses if I were you


----------

